# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ֆուտբոլի Եվրոպայի առաջնություն

## John

Հաշված օրեր հետո՝ ավելի ստույգ սեպտեմբերի վեցին կմեկնարկի Ֆուտբոլի Եվրոպայի առաջնության ընտրական փուլը, որին ինչպես միշտ մասնակցելու է նաև Հայաստանի Ազգային հավաքականը: Մեր թիմը ընդգրկվել է առաջին ընտրական խմբում, որտեղ մրցակիցները լինելու են բավականին ուժեղ թիմեր՝Պորտուգալիա, Լեհաստան, Սերբիա, Բելգիա, Ֆինլանդիա, Ադրբեջան, Ղազախստան: Ավելորդ չէ նշել, որ առաջին երեք թիմերը մասնակցում էին այս ամռանը կայացած Աշխարհի առաջնությանը: Մեր առաջին մրցակիցը կլինի Բելգիայի հավաքականը: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մեր հավաքականը որքանո՞վ է պատրաստ պայքարել բարձր տեղերի համար, ու ո՞ր հորիզոնականն եք մեր հավաքականի համար ավելի հավանական համարում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Մեր հավաքականը հազիվ թե կարողանա բարձր տեղեր գրավի: Ես քվեարկել եմ 7-րդ, որովհետև հույս ունեմ, որ գոնե մի կերպ կարողանան հաղթեն Ադրբեջանի հավաքականին, այն էլ եթե չխաղան չեզոք դաշտում

----------


## Աբելյան

Ղազախստանից ու Ադրբեջանից բացի մնացածները մեր թմից մի գլուխ բարձր են:

----------


## Hrayr2006

Ես քվեարկել եմ 6, հույս ունեմ գոնե վերջին երկու տեղերը չեն ընկնի:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Այսօր ճամը 9-ին կայանալու է *Հայաստան - Բելգիա* խաղը:
Ի՞նչ կարծիքներ ունեք: Եվ ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ մարզական վիճակում է այս տարի Հայաստանի հավաքականը:

----------


## John

Հայաստան-Բելգիա 0-1
Էլի հիասթափություն… չգիտեմ, թե ի՞նչ գրեմ ուրիշ… 
ավելի լավ է գնամ Ֆրանսիա-Իտալիա խաղը նայեմ…

----------


## Sergey

Ես չորս տարի մարզադաշտ չէի այցելել, լավ չէր, ֆուտբոլային տոնի զգացողություն չկար...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ես քվեարկեցի 6-րդ, չնայած կարող ա 5-րդ էլ գրավի, բայց դե ինչ եմ ասում կարող ա վերջին տեղում մնա: Չնայած, եթե ուշադիր նայենք մեր երկրի ֆուտբոլի պատմությանը, հայերը մեծ փորձ ունեն նախավերջին տեղ գրավելու: Էսօր ահավոր էին խաղում, հիմա նայում եմ Ֆրանսիա Իտալիա խաղը ու զգում եմ, թե ինչ վատ ֆուտբոլ ունենք մենք: Բայց ախր էդ Բելգիան էլ էր վատ խաղում, մերոնք, որ մի քիչ ստիպեին իրանց նորմալ խաղային մի բան դուրս կգար:
Մեկ էլ մի հարց՝ մեր խմբում Սերբիա՞ն ա, թե՞ Բոսնիան:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ինչքան գիտեմ Սերբիան

----------


## dvgray

հիշելով , թե ինչ ունեինք անցիալ տարի, կարող եմ ասել, որ մերոնք շատ լավ խաղացին, հատկապես Շահգելդյանը ու Մխիտարյանը. 
Խաղը ստացվեց գրավիչ. Տեխնիկապես մերոնք խաղացին հիանալի. 
կարելի է հույսեր կապել էս թիմի և մարզիչի հետ.
Տակտիկական առումով խաղը հիշեցրեց Ստոիչկովին.  :Smile: 
 Իսկ Շաhգելդյանը - Ռիվալդոյին  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկվա խաղը իմ մոտ մի քիչ հույս արթնացրեց,որ հայերը գոնե 6-րդ տեղը կզբաղեցնեն:

----------


## Vahe

Քվեարկել եմ 5-րդ տեղի համար, քանի որ մերոնք կանցնեն և Ադրբեջանից, և Ղազախստանից. Ու հնարավոր է բախտի բերմամբ մի թիմից էլ կանցնենք.

----------


## Աբելյան

Լավ ա: Էս անգամ կրվեցին, բայց մի թմով էին խաղում: Էկոլոգիապես մաքուր թիմ էր, առանց "վայ-խաղացողների": Թող Բերեզովսկին նայի Կասպարովի խաղին ու նախանձի: Բերեզովսկու ու Քարամյանի առաջ հավաքականի դռները իմ կարծիքով արդեն փակ են:
 :Beee:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Է՜, լավ էլի ժողովուրդ ես ձեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ինչն էր հայերի խաղացած խաղի լավը: Ուղղակի Բելգիան էլ էր վատ խաղում երևի Բելգիայի վատ խաղի ֆոնի վրա չէր նկատվում հայերի վատ խաղը: Հաշվել եք քանի սխալ պաս են տվել նենց դրություններում, որ ջ տարեկան էրեխան տենց դրություններում չէր տա: Չէիք նկատում հայերի լարվածությունը, որի պատճառով սկի գնդակ չէին կարողանում նորմալ վարել: Հայերը ոչնչով լավը չէին անցած տարվանից: Իսկ հանրապետական դաշըտի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, որ գնդակը դմփդմփալով ա գնում: Էս խաղին հայերը մի հատ են լավ բան արել. մի հատ հիանալի պաս են տվել Շարգելդյանին, որ մենակ դուրս էկավ նրանց դարպասապահի դեմ ու սաղ փչացրեց, չհակացար ինչ էր ուզում աներ, ախր վարպետության պակասը շատ մեծ ա էս թիմի մոտ:

----------


## Sergey

Հաշվի առեք, որ հակառակորդը ընդամենը միջակ, գուցե միջակից էլ ցածր եվրոպական թիմ էր, որը Ղազախստանի հետ 0։0 էր խաղացել, վերջին  Եվրոպայի և Աշխարհի առաջնություններին էլ չէր մասնակցել :Sad:

----------


## Kita

ինչպես տեսնում եմ օպտիմիստ անդամներ ունենք…5որդ տեղ… :LOL:  
ո՞ր տեղն էին անցած տարի…

----------


## Vahe

> Է՜, լավ էլի ժողովուրդ ես ձեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ինչն էր հայերի խաղացած խաղի լավը: Ուղղակի Բելգիան էլ էր վատ խաղում երևի Բելգիայի վատ խաղի ֆոնի վրա չէր նկատվում հայերի վատ խաղը: Հաշվել եք քանի սխալ պաս են տվել նենց դրություններում, որ ջ տարեկան էրեխան տենց դրություններում չէր տա: Չէիք նկատում հայերի լարվածությունը, որի պատճառով սկի գնդակ չէին կարողանում նորմալ վարել: Հայերը ոչնչով լավը չէին անցած տարվանից: Իսկ հանրապետական դաշըտի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, որ գնդակը դմփդմփալով ա գնում: Էս խաղին հայերը մի հատ են լավ բան արել. մի հատ հիանալի պաս են տվել Շարգելդյանին, որ մենակ դուրս էկավ նրանց դարպասապահի դեմ ու սաղ փչացրեց, չհակացար ինչ էր ուզում աներ, ախր վարպետության պակասը շատ մեծ ա էս թիմի մոտ:


Լավ էլի հլը մի հատ կազմին նայեք նոր ասեք. Թիմի կեսը չեր խաղում, բա ինչ եք ուզում? Ամբողջ ուժերը ներդնում էին խաղին. Բա ինչ, ուզում եք մեկից Ֆրանսիաի, Բրազիլիաի պես թիմերին կրենք? Մի քիչ սպասեք, թիմի կեսն էլ կգա ու նոր նորմալ խաղ կխաղանք.

P.S. Իսկ Շահգելդյանին ուղղակի արագությունը չհերիքեց, թե չէ ինքը լավ էլ տեխնիկա ունի. Կարող եմ շատ ՏԵԽՆԻՉՆԻ գոլեր ցույց տամ իրա կատարմամբ.

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հաշվի առեք, որ հակառակորդը ընդամենը միջակ, գուցե միջակից էլ ցածր եվրոպական թիմ էր, որը Ղազախստանի հետ 0։0 էր խաղացել, վերջին  Եվրոպայի և Աշխարհի առաջնություններին էլ չէր մասնակցել


Հակառակորդը Եվրոպայի ուժեղագույն թիմերից մեկն էր, որի բախտը ուղղակի վերջի տարիներին չի բերում:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Լավ էլի հլը մի հատ կազմին նայեք նոր ասեք. Թիմի կեսը չեր խաղում, բա ինչ եք ուզում? Ամբողջ ուժերը ներդնում էին խաղին. Բա ինչ, ուզում եք մեկից Ֆրանսիաի, Բրազիլիաի պես թիմերին կրենք? Մի քիչ սպասեք, թիմի կեսն էլ կգա ու նոր նորմալ խաղ կխաղանք.
> 
> P.S. Իսկ Շահգելդյանին ուղղակի արագությունը չհերիքեց, թե չէ ինքը լավ էլ տեխնիկա ունի. Կարող եմ շատ ՏԵԽՆԻՉՆԻ գոլեր ցույց տամ իրա կատարմամբ.


Ավելի լավ ա օբյեկտիվ էղի, ոչ թե հայերին ասա, որ լավ էին խաղում, որտև հայերն են, էդ մեկնաբանների նման: Շահգելդյանը գնդակին հասել ա, ավելին կասեմ՝ կպել ա, փորձել ա չլի, բայց ոչինչ չի կարողացել անել, լավ կլինի մի հատ էլ նայես էդ դրվագը: Ու մի ասա, թե լավ տեխնիկա ունի: Ես կարամ սենց մի բան քեզ ասեմ, եթե հայերը լավ խաղային կկրեին, որովհետև Բելգիան լավ չէր խաղում: Հայերը ամբողջ ուժով չէին խաղում, որտև սպասում էին գնդակի կար իրանց մոտ, ոչ թե իրանք գնդակի: 
Գիտես ինչ կա մեկից Ֆրանսիայի Բրազիլիայի նման չի մեր ուզածը, բայց մի բան էլ կա, որ դու հաշվի չես առնում, որ արդեն երկար ժամանակ ա անցել ու հայերի ֆուտբոլը ընդհանրապես չի աճել նույնիսկ հակառակը: Ու արդեն ժամանակն ա, որ գոնե Ֆրանսիայից մի քիչ թույլ խաղա: Դու ուշադրություն դարձրու ԵՎրոպայի մյուս թիմերին Լիխտեյնշտեին, Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա, Ֆինլանդիա, Լիտվա էդ թիմերը աճել են, իսկ հայերը դոփում են նույն տեղում:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Հակառակորդը Եվրոպայի ուժեղագույն թիմերից մեկն էր, որի բախտը ուղղակի վերջի տարիներին չի բերում:


Եվրոպայի հիմիկվա ուժեղեագույն թիմերն են՝ Ֆրանսիա, Իտալիա, Հոլանդիա, Գերմանիա,  Չեխիա, Պորտուգալիա, Իսպանիա: Բելգիան ոչ մի կերպ չի մտնում էդ թիմերի մեջ, իրա խաղը հայերի խաղի հետ կարելի ա համարել ստից, "տուֆտա":

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Եվրոպայի հիմիկվա ուժեղեագույն թիմերն են՝ Ֆրանսիա, Իտալիա, Հոլանդիա, Գերմանիա,  Չեխիա, Պորտուգալիա, Իսպանիա: Բելգիան ոչ մի կերպ չի մտնում էդ թիմերի մեջ, իրա խաղը հայերի խաղի հետ կարելի ա համարել ստից, "տուֆտա":


Չմոռանանք, որ Հոլանդիայի ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ հայեր կան, էնպես որ, պետք չէ հայերի խաղը թերագնահատել…

----------


## Արշակ

Ընդհանրապես քիչ եմ նայում ֆուտբոլ, դրա համար գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց հայերի խաղալը նայելիս այն տպավորությունն եմ ունենում, որ հայերը առանձնապես լավ խաղալու ձգտում էլ չունեն։ Վիզ չեն դնում, որ լավ խաղան։ Էլ ի՞նչ տեխնիկա զարգացնելու, աճելու մասին կարող է խոսք լինել։ Կարծում եմ, որ գլխավոր պրոբլեմը հենց դա է։ Բայց թե ինչու պիտի այդպես լինի, դրա բացատրությունը չեմ գտնում։ :Unsure: 
Չգիտեմ, գուցե տպավորությունս սխալ է։ :Huh:  Առավել ևս, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնության խաղերը չեմ տեսել։

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Չմոռանանք, որ Հոլանդիայի ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ հայեր կան, էնպես որ, պետք չէ հայերի խաղը թերագնահատել…


Միտքդ սխալ ես ձևակերպել, ոչ թե Հոլանդիայի ֆուտբոլիստների, այլ Հոլանդիայի ակումբներից մեկում հայ կա: Բայց ես քեզ հասկացա, չնայած, Էդգար Մանուչարյան չէր խաղում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես հայերի վատ խաղը չպիտի քննադատեմ, չեմ թերագնահատում, է՛, տեղով թերի ֆուտբոլ ա, որ թերագնահատեմ:

----------


## Sergey

> Հակառակորդը Եվրոպայի ուժեղագույն թիմերից մեկն էր, որի բախտը ուղղակի վերջի տարիներին չի բերում:


Նման բան չկա, հո ռուլետկա չեն խաղում, որ անընդհատ սևի վրա կանգնի, ասենք բախտը չբերեց։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Միտքդ սխալ ես ձևակերպել, ոչ թե Հոլանդիայի ֆուտբոլիստների, այլ Հոլանդիայի ակումբներից մեկում հայ կա: Բայց ես քեզ հասկացա


Դե, ես ֆուտբոլասեր չեմ ու չգիտեմ թե ինչ է կատարվում ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում: Իսկ այն տողերս գրել եմ լոկ այն պատճառով, որ ճանաչում եմ մի երիտասարդի /ոչ Էդգար Մանուչարյանին/, որը ևս խաղում է Հոլանդիայի ակումբներից մեկում:

----------


## John

Առայժմ յոթերորդ հորիզոնականում ենք… եթե վաղը հաղթենք… լավ կլինի

----------


## Հենո

Վաղը պիտի հաղթենք:

----------


## Vahe

> Եվրոպայի հիմիկվա ուժեղեագույն թիմերն են՝ Ֆրանսիա, Իտալիա, Հոլանդիա, Գերմանիա,  Չեխիա, Պորտուգալիա, Իսպանիա: Բելգիան ոչ մի կերպ չի մտնում էդ թիմերի մեջ, իրա խաղը հայերի խաղի հետ կարելի ա համարել ստից, "տուֆտա":


Իսպանիա? Իսպանիան հլը ոչ մի անգամ հավաքականով հաջողության չի հասել, ու այս տարի էլ չի հասնի: Իսպանիային չի կարելի համարել ուժեղա*գույն*: Հենց մեր խմբի Սերբերը ավելի ուժեղ են քան Իսպանացիները (դա արդեն պարզ եր World Cup 2006-ի նախընտրական խաղերից, երբ Սերբիան գրավեց 1-ին տեղը խմբում, իսկ Իսպանիան հազիվ 2-րդ):

Ի միջի այլոց էս էլ իրանց էս տարվա արդյունքները

Իսպանիա - Լիխտենշտեյն *4:0* (դե պարզ բան է)
Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա - Իսպանիա *3:2* (ի միջի այլոց մենք հյուս. Իռլանդացիներին 2 անգամ հաղթել ենք ու 2 անգամ ոչ-ոքի խաղացել)
Շվեդիա *2:0* Իսպանիա

----------


## Աբելյան

Դե վերջի խաղի հաշիվն էլ էր պարզ: :Smile:  Ու при том Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիային 2003-ին էլ չեն կարեցել կրեն:

----------


## Vahe

> Ավելի լավ ա օբյեկտիվ էղի, ոչ թե հայերին ասա, որ լավ էին խաղում, որտև հայերն են, էդ մեկնաբանների նման:


Դե ես Հայաստանի երկրպագուն եմ ու միշտ ասելու եմ, որ հայերը ուժեղ են մրցակցից (դա ավելի շատ իմ ցանկությունն է, քան իրականությունը):




> Շահգելդյանը գնդակին հասել ա, ավելին կասեմ՝ կպել ա, փորձել ա չլի, բայց ոչինչ չի կարողացել անել, լավ կլինի մի հատ էլ նայես էդ դրվագը:


Իսկ հլը պատկերացրու ավելի շուտ հասներ, այլ վոչ այն պահին, երբ դարպասապահն արդեն նետվել էր դեպի գնդակը.




> Ու մի ասա, թե լավ տեխնիկա ունի:


Քո կարծիքով սա ցույց չի տալիս, որ նա տեխնիկա ունի. (դրվագը ՄԻԿԱ - Փյունիկ խաղից. Ազգային գավաթ, եզրապակիչ)
http://www.armenian-soccer.com/cup/2...un-1-0-cut.avi 





> Ես կարամ սենց մի բան քեզ ասեմ, եթե հայերը լավ խաղային կկրեին, որովհետև Բելգիան լավ չէր խաղում: Հայերը ամբողջ ուժով չէին խաղում, որտև սպասում էին գնդակի կար իրանց մոտ, ոչ թե իրանք գնդակի:


Կարող է իրանք ուզում էին կրվեին, որ ամբողջ ուժով չէին խաղում? Իրանց մակսիմումը էդ էր: Ու կպած խաղում էին: Կես ուժով կարող է խաղալ հաղթող թիմը, այն էլ վոր վստահ է հաղթանակին




> Գիտես ինչ կա մեկից Ֆրանսիայի Բրազիլիայի նման չի մեր ուզածը, բայց մի բան էլ կա, որ դու հաշվի չես առնում, որ արդեն երկար ժամանակ ա անցել ու հայերի ֆուտբոլը ընդհանրապես չի աճել նույնիսկ հակառակը: Ու արդեն ժամանակն ա, որ գոնե *Ֆրանսիայից մի քիչ թույլ խաղա:*


 :Hands Up:  լավ է չասեցիր Ֆրանսիայից ուժեղ խաղա: Իսկ Ֆրանսիայից թույլ հիմա էլ է խաղում  :Smile:  




> Դու ուշադրություն դարձրու ԵՎրոպայի մյուս թիմերին *Լիխտեյնշտեին,* Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա, Ֆինլանդիա, Լիտվա էդ թիմերը աճել են, իսկ հայերը դոփում են նույն տեղում:


Կներես, բայց Լիխտենշտեյնի աճը որտեղից տեսար?  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

> իսկ հայերը դոփում են նույն տեղում:


ճիշտ ես , ընդ որում այդ տեղը ֆուտբոլային դաշտում է

----------


## Աբելյան

> Կներես, բայց Լիխտենշտեյնի աճը որտեղից տեսար՞


Լիխտենշտեյնը առաջ համարվում էր Եվրոպայի ամենաթույլ հավաքականը: 
1996-1997 (մունդիալ 98-ի ընտրական)
Մակեդոնիա-Լիխտենշտեյն 11-1
Ռումինիա-Լիխտենշտեյն 8-0
Լիխտենշտեյն-Իսլանդիա 0-4
ընդհանուր` 10 խաղում 10 պարտություն, 3 խփած, 52 բաց թողած գոլ:
2000-2002 (մունդիալ 2002-ի ընտրական)
Բոսնիա-Լիխտենշտեյն 5-0
ընդհանուր` 8 խաղ, 8 պարտություն, բոլորը 0-ի վրա:
2002-2003
Եվրո 2004-ի ընտրականում արդեն 8 խաղում 1 միավոր վաստակեցին
2004-2005 (մունդիալ 2006-ի ընտրական)
Լյուքսեմբուրգ-Լիխտենշտեյն 0-4
Լիխտենշտեյն-Լյուքսեմբուրգ 3-0
Լիխտենշտեյն-Պորտուգալիա 2-2
Լիխտենշտեյն-Սլովակիա 0-0
Լիխտենշտեյն-Ռուսաստան 1-2
2006 (Եվրո 2008-ի ընտրական)
Շվեդիա-Լիխտենշտեյն 3-1

Մի խոսքով, ահագին առաջընթաց կա:

----------


## Vahe

> Լիխտենշտեյնը առաջ համարվում էր Եվրոպայի ամենաթույլ հավաքականը: 
> 1996-1997 (մունդիալ 98-ի ընտրական)
> Մակեդոնիա-Լիխտենշտեյն 11-1
> Ռումինիա-Լիխտենշտեյն 8-0
> Լիխտենշտեյն-Իսլանդիա 0-4
> ընդհանուր` 10 խաղում 10 պարտություն, 3 խփած, 52 բաց թողած գոլ:
> 2000-2002 (մունդիալ 2002-ի ընտրական)
> Բոսնիա-Լիխտենշտեյն 5-0
> ընդհանուր` 8 խաղ, 8 պարտություն, բոլորը 0-ի վրա:
> ...


Էդ ոնց որ համեմատես ինչ-որ մի երկրի 2-րդ լիգայի վերջին 2 տեղերը զբաղեցնող թիմերի միջեվ հանդիպումների հետ: Լիխտենշտեյն - Սլովակիան պատահականություն էր, իսկ Պորտուգալիայի հետ հանդիպումը չեմ տեսել, բայց եթե 2 գոլ խբել են ուրեմն լավ են խաղացել: Բայց մի 2 խաղից հետո չի կարելի դատել, որ թիմը զարգացել է, թե ոչ: Այս տարի էլի կրվում են:

----------


## Աբելյան

Առաջ Լիխտենշտեյնը Լյուքսեմբուրգի չափ չկար: Անցած տարի քիչ էր մնում  ռուսներին ոչ-ոքի անեին, Պորտուգալիայում էլ առաջինը գոլ խփեցին, հետո Պորտուգալացիք մի կերպ 2-1 տարան:  Իսկ էս տարի Իսպանացիներին են կրվել ու Շվեդներին (կրկնում եմ ընդամենը 3-1 հաշվով, էն էլ Շվեդիայում):

----------


## Աբելյան

շուտով. Ղազախստան-Սերբիա

Հունաստանը էսօր Թուրքիայի հետ ա: Կարծեմ խաղը ցույց են տալու:
*Հունաստան հուփ տուր!!!*

----------


## John

> շուտով. Ղազախստան-Սերբիա
> 
> Հունաստանը էսօր Թուրքիայի հետ ա: Կարծեմ խաղը ցույց են տալու:
> *Հունաստան հուփ տուր!!!*


Հա, Հայկ ջան ցույց են տալու՝ 23.30-ին Հ1-ով… Իսկ լեհերը էսօր ազերիների հետ են… ԼԵՀԱՍՏԱՆ հուպ տուր էսօր, իսկ հայերին խնայի

----------


## PygmaliOn

> շուտով. Ղազախստան-Սերբիա


Kazakhstan 	2 : 1	 Serbia
Պիտի լեհերին հաղթենք: :Bye:  
Սկսեց Լեհաստան-Ադրբեջան խաղը: Գնում է խաղի 2-րդ րոպեն, դեռ 0:0 :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
արդեն 6-րդ րոպեն է Լեհերը հաղթում են  1:0: :Hands Up:  
լավ գնամ մի քիչ ծիծաղեմ ազերների վրա, թֆու, թֆու, թֆու

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
արաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա....... լեհերը սպանում են ուղղակի 7-րդ րոպենա, արդեն 2:0 :LOL:   :Goblin:

----------


## Barça

Ադրբեջանցիները մեղք էն արդեն 3:0 ա ու լեհերը ինչ ուզումեն անում են դաշտում, իսկ Ադրբեջանցիների հաղորդավարը մեր հաղորդավար Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանից սորտա, հաղորդման ընթացքւոմ մի հատ ընենց տնավարի փռշտաց վախեցա  :Smile: 
նենց որ պետք չի էտքան քննադատել Սուրեն բաղդասարյանին.

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ադրբեջանը հավեսով պարտվեց 5:0 :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Poland [5 - 0] Azerbaijan 

2' [1 - 0] J. Bak    
5' [2 - 0] D. Dudka    
33' [3 - 0] W. Lobodzinski    
58' [4 - 0] J. Krzynowek    
84' [5 - 0] P. Kazmierczak  
 :Hands Up:  
քանի կարանք ծիծաղենք :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լիտվա-Ֆրանսիա 0-1
Անելկան ա խփել
Խորվաթիա-Մակեդոնիա 2-1
Ստեղ խորվաթները առաջի կեսից հետո կրվում էին:
Իսրայել-Անգլիա 0-0
Անգլիան աչքիս խմբից դուրս չի գա  :Smile:  
Հունաստան-Թուրքիա 1-4 
Էսի սաղ սարքած խաղ էր: Խոսացված էր, որ առաջինը Հունաստանը գոլ խփի (հետո Թուրքիային արդեն մի 6-7 գործակից կտային), մարդիկ Թուրքիայի վրա ստավկա անեն ու փող շահեն: Պատկերացրեք եթե մարդիկ դրած ըլնեին որ Թուրքիան 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ ա կրելու, ինչքան փող շահած կլնեին: Երևի հենց Հունաստանի հավաքականի տղեքն էլ տենց ստավկա էին արել: Ոնց կարա Նիկոպոլիդիսը իրար հետևից 2 հատ պատահական սխալ թույլ տա, իսկ Ստելիոսը ու Կիրիակոսը իրար հետևից 5 մետրից բարձր տշեն, եթե Սավիոլան էլ էդ դիրքերից կխփեր: Մի խոսքով, ամոթ տղեքին:  :Angry2:

----------


## AMzone

Ֆուււււււււււււ   ամոտ  Հունաստանին,   
մեր հայաթի երեխեքը դաժե կկրեին մեր մոտ թուրքիայի հավաքականին...

----------


## Array

Տեսաք Խազախստանը ոնց հաղթեց խմբի առաջատարին,մենք էլ խազախներին վերջի տեղն էինք քցում:Թե Լեհաստանին պարտվենք,վեցերորդ տեղից էլ ենք զրկվելու

----------


## Taurus

Իրավիճակը A խմբում
..........Թիմը...........Խ *Հ Ո Պ Մ*
 1. Լեհաստան......... 6  4  1  1    13
 2. Ֆինլանդիա......... 5  3  2  0    11
 3. Պոռտուգալիա....  5  3  1  1   10
 4. Սերբիա.............. 5  3  1  1     10
 5. Բելգիա ..............  6  2  1  3      7
 6. Ղազախստան.....6  1  2  3     5
 7. հայաստան..........4  0  1  3      1
 8. Ադրբեջան...........5  0  1  4     1

----------


## քաղաքացի

Հայաստանի անունը փոքրատառ լինելը դիտմա՞մբ է:  :LOL:

----------


## AMzone

Մյուս խաղերը երբ են.

----------


## Taurus

> Մյուս խաղերը երբ են.


Վաղը չէ մյուս օրը:
 Վաղը կներկայացնեմ ավելի կարևորները և նրանց մեկնարկման ժամերը :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

ժող ջան. էսոր ինչքան գիտեմ մերոնք են խաղում. իրանց հաջողություն, մեզ էլ համբերություն. ու ինչպես ասում են
"ինչքան փող ունեք, տարեք դրեք հակառակորդ թիմի հաղթանակի վրա, ու հաստատ իմացեք, որ մեր տղերքը պադվադիտ չեն անի :LOL:  "

----------


## Amaru

Ուրեմն... Ալեքսանդր Թադևոսյանն ու Ղարաբաղցյանը թոքր վնասվածքներ ունեն, մնացել են Երևանում: Աղվանն էլ անձնագրի հետ խնդիրներ ունի: Արամ Հակոբյանն ու Արթուր Մինասյանն էլ են մնացել:

----------


## Mari

> Ուրեմն... Ալեքսանդր Թադևոսյանն ու Ղարաբաղցյանը թոքր վնասվածքներ ունեն, մնացել են Երևանում: Աղվանն էլ անձնագրի հետ խնդիրներ ունի: Արամ Հակոբյանն ու Արթուր Մինասյանն էլ են մնացել:


 :Shok:  Գոնե  Էդգար  Մանուչարյանը  խաղալու է?

----------


## Vahe

> Գոնե  Էդգար  Մանուչարյանը  խաղալու է?


Այո: Լեհաստանում է, իսկ հիմնական կազմում դուրս կգա, թե չէ խաղի շամանակ կերեւա:

----------


## Taurus

Տիկոն որ չկա հեչ լավ չի :Sad: 

Այսորվա խաղերը՝

  EURO-2008: Qualifying round - Group A   
 Poland  - : -  Armenia 
Azerbaijan  - : -  Finland
 Serbia  - : -  Portugal  


  EURO-2008: Qualifying round - Group B   
 Ukraine  - : -  Lithuania
 Georgia  - : -  Faroe Islandes 
 Italy  - : -  Scotland 

  EURO-2008: Qualifying round - Group C   
 Hungary  - : -  Moldova
 Malta  - : -  Greece 
 Turkey  - : -  Norway

  EURO-2008: Qualifying round - Group D   
 Czech Republic  - : -  Cyprus 
 Ireland  - : -  Slovakia 
 Wales  - : -  San Marino

  EURO-2008: Qualifying round - Group E   
 Israel  - : -  Estonia
 Andorra  - : -  England 

  EURO-2008: Qualifying round - Group F  
 Liechtenstein  - : -  Latvia 
 Northern Ireland  - : -  Sweden  
 Spain  - : -  Iceland 

 EURO-2008: Qualifying round - Group G   
 Bulgaria  - : -  Albania 
 Romania  - : -  Luxembourg h
 Slovenia  - : -  Netherlands

----------


## Ներսես_AM

1։0 Ադրբեջանը կրումա ֆիններին։ 85-րդ րոպենա

Լավ էլի մենակ մերոնք չկրվեն

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ադրբեջանը  :Think:  կրեց…

----------


## Barça

Ֆինները ուղղակի չէին խաղում, ես տենցել չհասկացա չէին կարում թե չէին ուզում, Ադրբեջանցիները օգտագործելով իրանց  հազվագույտ շանսերից մեկը գրավեցին Ֆինների դարպասը, իսկ խաղի մնացած ժամանակում ամենևին էլ չէին փորձում պաշտպանվել.

----------


## Ուրվական

Լավ էլի, տղեք, ամեն ինչ մեր հայերի արշինով մի չափեք: Չի կարա Ֆինլանդիան դիտմամբ կրվի ադրբեջանին, ուղղակի էկեք ընդունենք, որ մերոնք են թույլ խաղում, իսկ ադրբեջանցիները, համենայնդեպս տվյալ դեպքում՝ ավելի ուժեղ: Հա, ես էլ կուզենայի որ ըտենց չլներ, բայց ինչ անենք: :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

43' Turkey 0 - 2 Norway  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Italy-Scotland 2-0
Toni (2)
Turkey-Norway 2-2
Halil Altintop (2)
Malta-Greece 0-1
Basinas (P)
Liechtenstein-Latvia 1-0
Մարիո Ֆրիկը հավաքականի կազմում իրա 11-րդ գելը խփեց
Romania-Luxembourg 3-0
N. Ireland-Sweden 2-1
Healy (2), Elmander
աչքիս էս խմբում Շվեդիայի հետ Հյուս. Իռլանդիան ա հելնելու
Azerbaijan-Finland 1-0

մի խոսքով, արդեն Լիխտենշտեյնն էլ ա մեզ տվել անցել

----------


## Vishapakah

Հունիսի երկուսին կայանալիք Ղազախստան-Հայաստան խաղից հետո, որոշակիորեն ավելի հստակ կարելի կլինի գնահատական տալ, թէ՛ որ տեղը կզբաղեցնի մեր ընտրանին.
Չեմ կասկածում, որ Ադրբեջանի ընտրանուն՛ ետ էնք թողնէլու մրցաշարային աղղյուսակում.

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հունիսի երկուսին կայանալիք Ղազախստան-Հայաստան խաղից հետո, որոշակիորեն ավելի հստակ կարելի կլինի գնահատական տալ, թէ՛ որ տեղը կզբաղեցնի մեր ընտրանին.
> Չեմ կասկածում, որ Ադրբեջանի ընտրանուն՛ ետ էնք թողնէլու մրցաշարային աղղյուսակում.


Ղազախները լավել կարումեն խաղան,մերոնք ինձ թվումա ձև չունեն,էնել Ղազախստանում,միավոր վաստակել
միակ շանսը էնա,որ ազերիներին :Angry2:   2 խաղնել կրենք,ու էտ ժամանակ լավել հետ կթողենք :Cool:

----------


## AMzone

> Հունիսի երկուսին կայանալիք Ղազախստան-Հայաստան խաղից հետո, որոշակիորեն ավելի հստակ կարելի կլինի գնահատական տալ, թէ՛ որ տեղը կզբաղեցնի մեր ընտրանին.
> Չեմ կասկածում, որ Ադրբեջանի ընտրանուն՛ ետ էնք թողնէլու մրցաշարային աղղյուսակում.


հիմիկվանից ել արդեն պարզա
7-րդ  կամ 8-րդ

----------


## Array

Կարծում եք Ղազախստանը Ադրբեջանից թու՞յլ է:Ինձ թվում է`յոթերորդ տեղը Ղազախստանից հետո,չնայած վեց էլ կարող ա ընկնենք

----------


## Amaru

Եկեք ՖԻՖԱյի դասակարգման սանդղակին չնայենք, էտդեղ երբեք խելքին մոտ բաներ չեն լինում:
Ղազախստանն էլ մեզանից հաստատ թույլ ա...Ազերներն էլ: Իսկ թե մեր ֆուտբոլիստները շարունակելու են գնդակից վախենալ, նրա տեսքից վազել ինչքան հնարավոր ա հեռու, մենք սենց էլ տեղում դոփելու ենք...

----------


## Array

> Եկեք ՖԻՖԱյի դասակարգման սանդղակին չնայենք, էտդեղ երբեք խելքին մոտ բաներ չեն լինում:
> Ղազախստանն էլ մեզանից հաստատ թույլ ա...Ազերներն էլ: Իսկ թե մեր ֆուտբոլիստները շարունակելու են գնդակից վախենալ, նրա տեսքից վազել ինչքան հնարավոր ա հեռու, մենք սենց էլ տեղում դոփելու ենք...


Չէ ես էտ ասում եմ վերջին տուրերի արդյուններից ելնելով:Կարող ա ադրբեջանը պատահական էտ մի գոլն ա խփել ու անցել ա խուլ պաշտպանության:Բայց ղազախները երկու գոլ են խփել սերբերին ու հաղթել են,դա կարծում եմ ետքն էլ հեշտ բան չէր:Մենք լավ պոտենցիալ ունենք:Մի անգամ էլ ասեմ` Ստոյկիցայի հավաքականի խաղը հիշում եմ ու նայում եմ մեր հիմիկվա ցուցադրած խաղերը լացս գալիս ա:Էն թիմը ես քանի տարվա ընթացքում,երևի արդեն Եվրոպայի առաջնության մասնակցելու համար կպայքարեր

----------


## Barça

Խաղը նայել եմ, պատահական չէր, իրոք արժանի էր ադրբեջանը գոլ խբելու, 
ուղղակի էկեք համկերպվենք որ մերոնք հիմա շատ հեռու են ֆուտբոլից, ու սենց խաղով մենք Ադրբեջանին էլ էնք կրվելու,.

----------


## Ֆելո

ադրբեջանցիների ու ղազախների հետ խաղում չէմ կարա ասեմ, որ կկրվենք, քանի որ ստեղ շատ մեծա հոքեբանական պահը. մերոնք լեհերի հետ խաղում շատ վախեցած էին խաղում. իսկ ադրբեջանցիների ու ղազախների հետ խաղում ինձ թվումա վախը քիչա լինելու, կամ չի լինելու. անցյալ տարի Անդորայից էտքան ուժեղ էինք, որ իրա հարկի տակ 3:0 հաղթեցինք… :Wink:  ուղակի դուխներն էր տեղը. ու դեռ ժամանակ կա պարապելու…

----------


## Vishapakah

Ցանկացած մարզաձեւ լինելով անկանղատեսելի, դեր վաղ է խոսել ամփոփիչ արդյունքների մասին.




> Խաղը նայել եմ, պատահական չէր, իրոք արժանի էր ադրբեջանը գոլ խբելու, 
> ուղղակի էկեք համկերպվենք որ մերոնք հիմա շատ հեռու են ֆուտբոլից, ու սենց խաղով մենք Ադրբեջանին էլ էնք կրվելու,.



 Համակերպվել ինչի հետ? Քանի որ խաղում ենք, պետք է պայքարենք. Հակարակ դեպքում հարկ չի լինի մարզադաշտ դուրս գալու.






> անցյալ տարի Անդորայից էտքան ուժեղ էինք, որ իրա հարկի տակ 3:0 հաղթեցինք… ուղակի դուխներն էր տեղը. ու դեռ ժամանակ կա պարապելու…


Անդորրայի հավաքաքանին հախթելով՛ շատ ուրախանալու արիթ չունենք. Անդորրան լինելով փոքր երկիր, ունի փոքր ֆուտբոլ եւ ցանկացած ընտրանի, նրանց համար հզոր է. Չը հաշված Սան Մարինոինը. :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Անդորրայի հավաքաքանին հախթելով՛ շատ ուրախանալու արիթ չունենք. Անդորրան լինելով փոքր երկիր, ունի փոքր ֆուտբոլ եւ ցանկացած ընտրանի, նրանց համար հզոր է. Չը հաշված Սան Մարինոինը.


ինչի քո կարծիքով Ադրբեջանը կամ Ղազախստանը մեծ ֆուտբոլ ունեն. իմ կարծիքով ոչ… ու եթե Անդորրային հաղթել ենք, Ադրբեջանին ու Ղազախստանին էլ կհաղթենք. եթե չհաղթենք էլ, համենայն դեպս արժանի դիմադրություն ցույց կտանք :Wink:

----------


## Vishapakah

> ինչի քո կարծիքով Ադրբեջանը կամ Ղազախստանը մեծ ֆուտբոլ ունեն. իմ կարծիքով ոչ… ու եթե Անդորրային հաղթել ենք, Ադրբեջանին ու Ղազախստանին էլ կհաղթենք. եթե չհաղթենք էլ, համենայն դեպս արժանի դիմադրություն ցույց կտանք


 Լիովին համամիտեմ.
Դիմադրություն՛ ոչ թէ մենք, այլ նրանք ցույց կտան իսկ մենք պարտության կմատնենք ցանկացած մրցակցի՛ ցանկացած հարկի տակ.

ԱՅՍՕՐ ԱԴՐԲԵՋԱՆԸ, ՎԱԽԸ ՈՂՋ ԵՎՐՈՊԱՆ. :Smile:  

Ֆուտբոլային իմաստով.

----------


## Vishapakah

Հայաստանի Հավաքականի բոլոր պաշտոնական եւ ոչ պաշտոնական բոլոր հանդիպումները՛ մինչեւ 2006 թվականը.

Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Էդվարդ Մարկարով

   1992 
 Ընկերական 
 Հայաստան-Մոլդովա     0:0 

    1994  
 Ընկերական
 ԱՄՆ-Հայաստան             1:0


 Ընկերական
 Հայաստան-Մալթա        1:0 Գոլի Հեղինակ Ա.Ավետիսյան


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Բելգիա-Հայաստան        2:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Հայաստան-Կիպրոս       0:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Կիպրոս- Հայաստան      2:0



Գլխավոր ՄարզիչՍամվել Դարբինյան

  1995
 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Հայաստան-Իսպանիա   0:2


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Հայաստան-Մակեդոնիա  2:2 (Ռ.Գրիգորյան, Ա.Շահգելդյան)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Իսպանիա-Հայաստան    1:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Հայաստան-Դանիա          0:2


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Մակեդոնիա-Հայաստան 1:2 (Ռ.Գրիգորյան, Ա.Շահգելդյան)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Հայաստան-Բելգիա        0:2


 Եվրո Ընտրական-1996
 Դանիա-Հայաստան       3:1 (Ա.Պետրոսյան)



  1996
 Ընկերական
 Մարոկկո-Հայաստան    6:0


 Ընկերական
 Ֆրանսիա-Հայաստան  2:0



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Խորեն Հովհանիսյան

 Ընկերական
 Պերու-Հայաստան         4:0 


 Ընկերական
 Պարագվայ-Հայաստան  1:2 (Վ.Ավետիսյան, Տ.Եսայան)


 Ընկերական
 Էկվադոր-Հայաստան     3:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Հայաստան-Պորտուգալիա 0:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա-Հայաստան 1:1 (Է.Ասատուրյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Հայաստան-Գերմանիա 1:5 (Կ.Միքաելյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Ալբանիա-Հայաստան    1:1 (Հ.Տեր-Պետրոսյան)



  1997
 Ընկերական
 Չիլի-Հայաստան            7:0


 Ընկերական
 Պարագվայ-Հայաստան  2:0


 Ընկերական
 Վրաստան-Հայաստան  7:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Հայաստան-Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 0:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Ուկրաինա-Հայաստան 1:1 (Ա.Պետրոսյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Պորտուգալիա-Հայաստան 3:1 (Է.Ասատուրյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
  Հայաստան-Ալբանիա  3:0 (Հ.Վարդանյան, Է.Ասատուրյան, Գ.Ավալյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Գերմանիա-Հայաստան  4:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-1998
 Հայաստան-Ուկրաինա   0:2



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Սուրեն Բարսեղյան

  1998
 Ընկերական
 Հայաստան-Լիբանան    1:0 (Ա.Ադամյան)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
  Հայաստան-Անդորրա   3:1 (Գ.Ավալյան, Տ.Եսայան-2)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Հայաստան-Իսլանդիա  0:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Ուկրաինա-Հայաստան 2:0


 Ընկերական
 Հայաստան-Էստոնիա   2:1 (Կ.Բարսեղյան, Կ.Սիմոնյան)



  1999
 Ընկերական
 Լեհաստան-Հայաստան 1:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Հայաստան-Ռուսաստան 0:3


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Ֆրանսիա-Հայաստան   2:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Իսլանդիա-Հայաստան   2:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Հայաստան-Ուկրաինա 0:0


 Ընկերական
 Էստոնիա-Հայաստան      2:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Ռուսաստան-Հայաստան 2:0


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Հայաստան-Ֆրանսիա      2:3 (Ա.Շահգելդյան, Կ.Միքաէլյան)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2000
 Անդորրա-Հայաստան    0:3 (Ա.Պետրոսյան, Տ.Եսայան, Ա.Շահգելդյան)



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Վարուժան Սուքյասյան

  2000
 Ընկերական  (ԱՄՆ)
 Գվատեմալա-Հայաստան 1:1 (Գ.Մանուկյան)


 Ընկերական (Կիպրոս)
 Հայաստան-Մոլդովա   2:1(Լրացուցիչ Ժամանակ) (Ռ.Նազարյան, Կ.Դոխոյան)


 Ընկերական (Կիպրոս)
 Կիպրոս-Հայաստան    3:2(ԼԺ) (Ա.Պետրոսյան, Արմ.Քարամյան)


 Ընկերական (Կիպրոս)
 Վրաստան-Հայաստան  2:1  (Վ.Խաչատրյան)


 Ընկերական
 Հայաստան-Վրաստան 0:0


 Ընկերական
 Լիտվա-Հայաստան  1:2 (Ա.Մովսիսյան, Ա.Պետրոսյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Նորվեգիա-Հայաստան 0:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Հայաստան-Ուկրաինա 2:3 (Ա.Պետրոսյան-2)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Բելոռուս-Հայաստան     2:1 (Ֆ.Խոջոյան)



  2001
 Ընկերական (Բուլղարիա)
 Հայաստան-Ուզբեկստան  2:0 (Արտակ Մինասյան, Արթուր Մինասյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Հայաստան-Ուելս                2:2 (Արտ.Մինասյան, Ա.Մովսիսյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Լեհաստան-Հայաստան     4:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Հայաստան-Բելոռուս           0:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Հայաստան-Լեհաստան    1:1 (Ա.Պետրոսյան)


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Ուելս-Հայաստան                 0:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Ուկրաինա-Հայաստան     3:0


 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2002
 Հայաստան-Նորվեգիա      1:4 (Ս.Հովսեպյան)



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Անդրանիկ Ադամյան

  2001
 Ընկերական
 Անդորրա-Հայաստան    0:2 (Ա.Շահգելդյան, Արմ.Քարամյան)



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Օսկար Լոպես  (Արգենտինա)

 Եվրո Ընտրական-2004
 Հայաստան-Ուկրաինա 2:2 (Ա.Պետրոսյան, Ա.Սարգիսյան)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2004
 Հունաստան-Հայաստան 2:0 



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Անդրանիկ Ադամյան

  2003
 Ընկերական
 Իսրայել-Հայաստան       2:0



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Միխաել Ստոյկիցա

 Եվրո Ընտրական-2004
 Հայաստան-Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա 1:0 (Ա.Պետրոսյան)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2004
 Իսպանիա-Հայաստան 3:0 


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2004
 Ուկրաինա-Հայաստան  4:3 (Ա.Սարքիսյան-2, Ա.Պետրոսյան)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2004
 Հայաստան-Հունաստան 0:1


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2004
 Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա-Հայաստան 0:1 (Արմ.Քարամյան)


 Եվրո Ընտրական-2004 
 Հայաստան-Իսպանիա     0:4

  2004
 Ընկերական (Կիպրոս)
 Հունգարիա-Հայաստան   2:0


 Ընկերական (Կիպրոս)
 Հայաստան-Ղազախստան 3:3 /2:3 11-Մետրանոց Հարվածներ/ (Արտ.Քարամյան, Արմ.Քարամյան, Գ.Պետրոսյան)


 Ընկերական (Կիպրոս)
 Հայաստան-Վրաստան      2:0 (Արմ.Քարամյան. Արտ.Քարամյան)


 Ընկերական
 Հայաստան-Թուրքմենիստան 1:0 (Արա Հակոբյան)



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Բերնարդ Քասոնի (Ֆրանսիա)

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Մակեդոնիա-Հայաստան  3:0

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Հայաստան-Ֆինլանդիա   0:2 

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Ֆինլանդիա-Հայաստան   3:1 (Ա.Շահգելդյան)

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Հայաստան-Չեխիայի Հանրապետություն 0:3

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Հայաստան-Ռումինիա     1:1 (Կ.Դոխոյան)

  2005
 Ընկերական (Արաբական Միացյալ Էմիրություններ) 
 Քուվեյթ-Հայաստան         3:1 (Հ.Մխիթարյան)

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006 
 Հայաստան-Անդորրա       2:1 (Արա Հակոբյան, Ռ.Խաչատրյան)

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Նիդերլանդներ-Հայաստան 2:0



Գլխավոր Մարզիչ Հենկ Վիսման (Նիդերլանդներ)

 Ընտրական ԱԱ
 Հայաստան-Մակեդոնիա   1:2 (Է.Մանուչարյան)

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Ռումինիա-Հայաստան       3:0 

 Ընկերական
 Հորդանան-Հայաստան      0:0

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Հայաստան-Նիդերլանդներ 0:1

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006
 Չեխիայի Հանրապետություն-Հայաստան 4:1 (Արա Հակոբյան)

 Ընտրական ԱԱ-2006 
 Անդորրա-Հայաստան 0:3 (Արամ Հակոբյան, Արա Հակոբյան, Ինչքան Գիտեմ Երորրդը Ինքնագոլ է գրանցվել)

  2006 
 Ընկերական (Կիպրոս) 
 Հայաստան-Ռումինիա 0:2 

 Ընկերական (Կիպրոս) 
 Կիպրոս-Հայաստան      2:0

Բավականին Հաճելի հիշողություններ ունեմ՛ կապված մի քանի խաղի հետ բայց այնքան գրեցի էլ ուժ չունեմ :Smile:  
Խնդրեմ Գնահատեք.

----------


## Barça

Նայելով մեր հավաքականի անցյալին կարելի էր ենթադրել որ ապագոյում ավելի լավ պետքա խաղաինք.
դե իսկ թե ոնցենք խաղում էտ ապագայում մենք հիմա բոլորս էլ տեսնում էնք.

----------


## Աբելյան

երնեկ էն օրերին, երբ Պորտուգալիայի հետ ոչ ոքի էինք խաղում

----------


## Vishapakah

Հիշում եք խաղի ավարտից 5 րոպպե արաջ նշանակված 11 մետրանոցը?
Կարծեմ՛ գնդակը դարպասաձողից ետ մղվեց. Բերեզովսկին էր դարպասի մոտ.
Անկեղց ասաց մինչեւ հարվածը՛ արտասվել եմ :LOL:   Այդ ժամանակ տարիքով փոքր էի :Smile:  
Խորեն Հովհանիսյանի գլխավորած թիմն էր. Այդպիսի մարզիչ էլ չունեցանք. Չորրորդ տեղ խմբում, բնականաբար ոչ բավարար գնահատական, բայց...

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր 
 EURO-2008: Qualifying round 
 Group A	
		Kazakhstan 	- : -	 Armenia	
		Azerbaijan 	- : -	 Poland	
		Finland 	- : -	 Serbia	
		Belgium 	- : -	 Portugal	


Group B	
		Lithuania 	- : -	 Georgia
		Faroe Islandes 	- : -	 Italy	
		France 	- : -	 Ukraine	

 Group C	 
		Bosnia Herzegovina 	- : -	 Turkey	
		Norway 	- : -	 Malta	
		Greece 	- : -	 Hungary	

 Group D	 
		Wales 	- : -	 Czech Republic	
		Germany 	- : -	 San Marino	

 Group E	 
		Russia 	- : -	 Andorra	
		Rep. of Macedonia 	- : -	 Israel	
		Estonia 	- : -	 Croatia	

 Group F	 
	Iceland 	- : -	 Liechtenstein	
		Denmark 	- : -	 Sweden	
		Latvia 	- : -	 Spain	

 Group G	 
		Belarus 	- : -	 Bulgaria	
		Albania 	- : -	 Luxembourg	
		Slovenia 	- : -	 Romania

----------


## Array

Միացե՛ք, հայե՛ր:Հաստատ կհաղթենք,որ գոնե հոգով մեր թիմի հետ լինենք

----------


## Vishapakah

Երանի Ձեզ. :Smile:  Հ-1 հեռուստաալիքը խաղը Եվրոպա չի հեռարձակում. :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Երանի մեզ խաղը չեն ցուցադրում , բայց 0:0 ա 22-րդ րոպեն ա

----------


## John

> Երանի Ձեզ. Հ-1 հեռուստաալիքը խաղը Եվրոպա չի հեռարձակում.


մեր մոտ էլ չի հեռարձակում  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Robert Arzumanyan 	33 ' 0:1

----------


## John

*ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼԼԼԼ!!!!!!!!!*
Ղազախստան-հայաստան 0-1 34՛

Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց
ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼԼԼԼ!!!!!!!! !
0-2

----------


## Taurus

38' S. Hovsephyan (pen.) 0:2

----------


## John

Վաղուց սենց չէի ուրախացել… ՀԱ~ՅԵ~Ր

----------


## Egern.net

> Վաղուց սենց չէի ուրախացել… ՀԱ~ՅԵ~Ր


*էլ մի ասա...* 

պենալն էլ Սարգիս Հովսեփյանն ա խփել. http://livescore.com/default.dll/Gam..._1&game=153760 (հեսա UEFA-ում էլ նայեմ...)

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց


http://www.uefa.com/live/competition...775/index.html

գրած ա *undefined*  :Lol2:   :Jpit:   :Lol2:   :Jpit:   :Lol2: 

թիմի կազմում էլ 9 հոգու անունն ա գրած ....  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

Եսիմ... մեջս մի բան ասւմա վոր 6-րդ տեղնա բռնելու.....

----------


## John

> Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանի հավաքականի այսօրվա ամենահավանական կազմն է՝
> Ռոման Բերեզովսկի 
> Սարգիս Հովսեփյան 
> Կարեն Դոխոյան 
> Ռոբերտ Արզումանյան 
> Եղիշե Մելիքյան  
> Ռաֆայել Նազարյան 
> Արմեն Շանգելդյան 
> Սամվել Մելքոնյան 
> ...


Տեսեք, թե խաղից առաջ ինչ էի գրել ու գոլ խփողների մոտ ինչ սմայլիկներ էի դրել  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Սարգիս Հովսեփյաննա պենալը խփել http://www20.soccerstand.com/ru/goals.php?f=2

----------


## Egern.net

չեմ կարում ծիծաղս պահեմ.....  :Lol2: 

գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել անձամբ ԱՆԴԻՖԱՅՆԴը...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
լավ ա.... մասամբ դզեցին... Հովսեփյան: Բայց ինքը line-up-ներում մեկ ա չկա  :Smile:

----------


## John

սկսեցին խաղը ցույց տալ !!!

----------


## Ungrateful

Մրցավարը սխալվեց 11 մետրանոց նշանակելով, եվ հաշիվը 2-1, գոլը խբեց Ռուսլան Բալտիեվը...

----------


## Egern.net

սուձյա - *******

2-1..... վերջին րոպեն է...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
էս.... խաղի ընթացքում հասցրեցին փող առաջարկե՞լ մրցավարին....... 4 րոպե է ավելացնում

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
սենց ՔՈՒՉԻ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ չէի տեսել........  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

Հա բա ինչ.... իրանց դաշտումա ինչ ուզումեն անումեն

----------


## BOBO

Վերջ:
Մերոնք կրեցին 2-1 ուուուուուռա

----------


## Egern.net

*ՎԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՐՋ

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՐ*

----------


## Taurus

Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Egern.net

վերջին րոպեներին բայց ահավոր խաղ էր.... մի դրվագում ուղիղ 5 անգամ մեր պաշտպանը հեռացրեց նրանց կիսադաշտ, իրենց պաշտպանը փոխանցեց մեր կիսադաշտ: 5-ն էլ` մեկ հպումով....

Շատ ուրախացանք  :Smile:

----------


## Vishapakah

Տղերք. :Smile:  Բոլորիտ հախտանակը շնորհավոր լինի. :Smile:

----------


## John

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս: Կայֆը գիտե՞ք որնա՝ մերոնք խաղում էին 6-4-0 մարտավարությամբ  :LOL:  իմ արև լուրջ եմ ասում…

----------


## Vishapakah

Ես խաղը չեմ կարացել նայել, մեր մոտ ցույց չեն տալիս, բայց ուրիշ ֆորումում խաղը նայած տղերքն ասում են մի հարձակվող ունեցել ենք, 14-համար Մելքոնյան Սմբուլը. :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

ՋՋՋԱԱԱԱԱԱՆՆՆՆՆՆ
Հաղթեցինք,հաղթեցինք. Հազզզիվ

----------


## Array

Հաղթեցինք չէ է,ես կասեի ավելին. հազզիվ գոլ խփեցինք,են էլ մեկի տեղը երկու հատ,լավ սկիզբ ա,մնում ա ամսի վեցին ուրախանանք

----------


## Աբելյան

Wales-Czech Rep. 0-0
2-nd half
Russia-Andorra 2-0
Kerzhakov 8"
Kerzhakov 15"
1-st half

----------


## John

> Ես խաղը չեմ կարացել նայել, մեր մոտ ցույց չեն տալիս, բայց ուրիշ ֆորումում խաղը նայած տղերքն ասում են մի հարձակվող ունեցել ենք, 14-համար Մելքոնյան Սմբուլը.


Այ ախպեր ինքը հարձակվող չի եղել սաղ կյանքում՝ աջ եզրային կիսապաշտպանա  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

full time:
Wales-Czech Rep. 0-0

Russia-Andorra 4-0
Kerzhakov 8"
Kerzhakov 15"
Kerzhakov 49"
Sychev 71"
===================
Azerbaijan1 : 2 Poland
5'  Subasic 
63'  Somlarek 
67'  Krzynowek 
2nd Half 

Iceland 1 : 1 Liechtenstein
27'  Eidur Smari Gudjohnsen 
68'  Rohrer 
2nd Half 

Finland 0 : 1 Serbia
3'  Bosko JANKOVIC 
2nd Half

Germany 0 : 0 San Marino
1st Half

Macedonia 0 : 1 Israel 
1st Half

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
Azerbaijan1 : 3 Poland
5' Subasic 
63' Somlarek 
67' Krzynowek 
90' Krzynowek 
final

Iceland 1 : 1 Liechtenstein
27' Eidur Smari Gudjohnsen 
68' Rohrer 
final

Finland 0 : 2 Serbia
2nd Half

Germany1 : 0 San Marino
45" Kuranyi զոռով
2nd Half

Macedonia 1 : 1 Israel 
1st Half

4 հատ խաղ էլ նոր ա սկսել

----------


## Vishapakah

> Այ ախպեր ինքը հարձակվող չի եղել սաղ կյանքում՝ աջ եզրային կիսապաշտպանա


Չեմ իմանում John Ջան, ես խաղը չեմ նայել :Sad:  բայց փաստորեն նման խորը պաշտպանական տարբերակը իրեն արդարացրեց. :Hands Up:  Եթե այդպես շարունակվի, կվերածվենք Իտալիայի հավաքականի նման, խորը պաշտպանական (Հավանաբար) թիմի.

----------


## Աբելյան

France-Ukraine 2-0
Ribery, Anelka

----------


## Աբելյան

Հունաստանը իրա խմբում հելել ա առաջի տեղ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

> Հունաստանը իրա խմբում հելել ա առաջի տեղ


Որո.վհետև Էրեկ Թուրքիրը կրին կրին վերջը կրվան Բոսնիային

----------


## Ungrateful

Մյուս խաղը Հայերը ում հետեն խաղում՞

----------


## Armen2008

Հաջաստանի բախտը բերեց, Խազախները տերագնահատել եին դրա համար ել կրեցին, վերջում հոգնաց Շահգելդջանը մտավ ու սկսեց հիմար բաներ անել ինչպես միշտ. 

Իսկ հաջորդ խախում Լերհաստանը կցպնի մեզ. Չնաջաց ետե դաշտ դուրս չգան շահգելդջանը և Քարամջան եխբաջրները կարոխա դաջե կրենք.

----------


## Ungrateful

> Hajastani baxt@ berec, Xazaxner@ teragnahatel ein dra hamar el krecin, verjum hognac Shahgeldjan@ mtav u sksec himar baner anel inchpes misht. 
> 
> Isk hajord xaxum Lerhastan@ kcpni mez. Chnajac ete dasht durs chgan shahgeldjan@ ev Qaramjan exbajrner@ karoxa daje krenq.


Շնորհակալ եմ հարցիս պատասխանելու համար, բայց այս Ֆորումում , գրումեն միայն հայերեն տառերով..  :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

Հալալա հայերին լավ կրեցին, ես խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց JOHNի ասելով, հասկացա, որ եքա լավ ա որ չեմ նայել :

----------


## Taurus

Ղազախստան Ադրբեջան հանդիպումը արդեն սկսվել ա, կարողա իմանաք էսոր մերոնց դարպասապահը ով ա?

----------


## John

> Ղազախստան Ադրբեջան հանդիպումը արդեն սկսվել ա, կարողա իմանաք էսոր մերոնց դարպասապահը ով ա?


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=2685&page=23
էս թեմայում նայի

----------


## Taurus

Ջաաաաաաաաաաաաան, Արդեն 20 --րդ րոպեն ա ընդանում և  :Hands Up: 
հաշիվն է արդեն 0:0 :Sad:

----------


## John

> Ջաաաաաաաաաաաաան, Արդեն 20 --րդ րոպեն ա ընդանում և 
> հաշիվն է արդեն 0:0


ուզում եմ, որ տենց էլ պրծնի…

----------


## Ungrateful

Ազերները առաջ անցան   :Sad:   32-րդ րոպեին

----------


## Taurus

Kazakhstan	0 - 1	Azerbaijan   30'
.............................V. Nadyrov

----------


## Ungrateful

> Kazakhstan	0 - 1	Azerbaijan   30'


Ճիշտա 30-րդ, լավ չեի նայել...  :LOL:

----------


## John

լավ չի… էլի իջանք վերջին տեղ…

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
ղազախներից մեկը կարմիր քարտա ստեցել 44-րդ րոպեին… հիմա էլ ընդմիջումա…

----------


## Ungrateful

> լավ չի… էլի իջանք վերջին տեղ…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> ղազախներից մեկը կարմիր քարտա ստեցել 44-րդ րոպեին… հիմա էլ ընդմիջումա…


Հիմա էլ արդեն շանս չկա, Ղազախները 10 հոգով մնացին, դե ինչ... հուսանք....    :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Ջաաաան  1-1 54-րդ րոպեին

----------


## Vishapakah

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիտ, հախտանակի կապակցությամբ. :Smile: 

Հայաստան-Լեհաստան 1:0

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր հայ ժողովուրդ!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Drinks: 
հալալա կարգին խաղացին,ամենակարևորը ենա, որ կարողացան հաղթական հաշիվը պահել,ինչը հազվադեպ երևույթ էր անցյալում :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

Կասպարովին (դարպասապահ) հալալա..... ցենտր խաղ խաղաց

----------


## Taurus

A Խումբ........................Խ.....Մ
1.Լեհաստան..............9....19
 2.Սերբիա ...................7....14
 3. Պորտուգալիա......7....14
 4. Ֆինլանդիա............8...14
 5. Մենք........................7.....7
 6. Բելգիա....................8.....7
 7.Ղազախստան........8.....6
 8.Ադրբեջան...............8......5

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Երեկվա հանդիպումները`
Euro 2008 June 6 

Kazakhstan 1 - 1	Azerbaijan
Armenia	1 - 0	Poland
Finland	2 - 0	Belgium

Faroe Islands	0 - 2	Scotland
Lithuania	0 - 2	Italy
France	1 - 0	Georgia

Norway	4 - 0	Hungary
Bosnia-Herzegovina	1 - 0	Malta
Greece	2 - 1	Moldova

Germany	2 - 1	Slovakia

Andorra	0 - 2	Israel
Croatia	0 - 0	Russia
Estonia	0 - 3	England

Sweden	5 - 0	Iceland
Latvia	0 - 2	Denmark
Liechtenstein	0 - 2	Spain

Bulgaria	2 - 1	Belarus
Romania	2 - 0	Slovenia
Luxembourg	0 - 3	Albania

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Euro 2007 (Under 21) - Group 2
Ukraine	4 - 0	Armenia :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

> A Խումբ........................Խ.....Մ
> 1.Լեհաստան..............9....19
> 2.Սերբիա ...................7....14
> 3. Պորտուգալիա......7....14
> 4. Ֆինլանդիա............8...14
> 5. Մենք........................7.....7
> 6. Բելգիա....................8.....7
> 7.Ղազախստան........8.....6
> 8.Ադրբեջան...............8......5


Մենք ու Բելգիան տեղերով պետք չի փոխել ??  :Blush:

----------


## John

> Մենք ու Բելգիան տեղերով պետք չի փոխել ??


խփած-բաց թողածով մենք իրանցից առաջ ենք  :Smile:  համ էլ մի խաղ քիչ ենք խաղացել իրանցից  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> խփած-բաց թողածով մենք իրանցից առաջ ենք  համ էլ մի խաղ քիչ ենք խաղացել իրանցից


Գրառում անելուց հետո իմացա, որ 2 : 0 կրվել են :

Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաա !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Եթե 5-րդ տեղը զբաղեցրինք է, լավ կլինի : :LOL:

----------


## Egern.net

ՈՒկրաինա-Հայաստան եք ասում..... բա որ Թուրքիա-Ուկրաինա 2-0 էր վերջացել......... U21

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
բայց այնուամենայնիվ, Բելգիան առաջ ա.... http://www.uefa.com/competitions/eur...roup=2630.html

Իսկ ամենակայֆը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ում մեր խաղի մասին հոդվածն ա.



> *Armenia bring Poles down to earth*
> Wednesday 6 June 2007
> 
> Poland's hopes of reaching their first UEFA European Championship finals received an unexpected blow as they suffered a 1-0 defeat in Armenia. 
> 
> Memorable week
> The Group A leaders went into the game seeking a seventh successive victory yet they were far from their best against Ian Porterfield's side and could find no answer to Hamlet Mkhitaryan's second-half free-kick. For Armenia and their jubilant fans, it completed a memorable week following their first win in the section last Saturday, 2-1 in Kazakhstan. 
> 
> Missed chances
> ...

----------


## John

> ՈՒկրաինա-Հայաստան եք ասում..... բա որ Թուրքիա-Ուկրաինա 2-0 էր վերջացել......... U21
> 
> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
> բայց այնուամենայնիվ, Բելգիան առաջ ա.... http://www.uefa.com/competitions/eur...roup=2630.html
> 
> Իսկ ամենակայֆը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ում մեր խաղի մասին հոդվածն ա.


2-1  :Smile:  բա պատկերացրեք Թուրիա-Հայաստան խաղում ինչ կլինի…

----------


## Egern.net

բա.....

http://www.uefa.com/competitions/eur...ics/index.html լիիիքը հավեսով ստատիստիկաներ  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> բա.....
> 
> http://www.uefa.com/competitions/eur...ics/index.html լիիիքը հավեսով ստատիստիկաներ


ԲԱԱԱԱ.......................

----------


## Cesare

Բայց հալալա ինչ կայֆ ա ՖԻՖԱ-ի դասակարգմամբ 18-րդ տեղին կռել ենք :

----------


## John

Մի հատ միջազգային ֆորում մտա, կարդացի Հայաստան-Լեհաստան խաղի մասին հնչած կարծիքները: Երևի արժի, որ դուք էլ կարդաք: Քանի որ շատերի մոտ ֆրինետ է՝ ես այստեղ կտեղադրեմ նրանց կարծիքները: Խաղից առաջ՝
 Armenia vs Poland 
Win for Armenia    1   11.11%  էս մեկը աչքիս հայա եղել  :LOL: …
Draw    0 0% 
Win for Poland    8 88.89% 

Poland continues on rockin with 0-2

easy 3-1 or 4-1 for poland

3-0 Poland

draw

I think Poland will win with a lucky late goal. Armenia 0-1 Poland

4-0 win for Poland

1-0 for poland

Poland 2-0

խաղի ժամանակ՝

1-0 Armenia in the 75th minute

Yea, it doesnt look good for Poland !

խաղից հետո՝

It's a final 1-0 for Armenia. Congrats. Armenia has 7 points now

A hell of a surprise 

Crazy result.. i bet everyone had poland as the winner in the Euro predictions 

poland lost! Yes that's our chance to catch up! Let's go Serbia!

WOW I did not believe the Polish would have lost this match!

dam. all the polaks in my school are going to be so pissed

 bet... A new round of Polish jokes are being created as we speak

you don't want to mess with Polaks ... trust me 

damn nice goal at uefa.com they have all the highlights

Anything can happen in Football, so far in this group the underdogs have won many times

սենց բաներ… գրողները հիմնականում եվրոպական տարբեր երկրներից էին, մի երկու հոգի էլ ԱՄՆ-ից… Մի խոսքով սաղ աշխարհը տեսավ, որ հայերն էլ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ գիտեն… ջոգել են նաև, որ հայերն էլ կարան սիրուն գոլ խփեն… 

*ARMENIA FOREVER*

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրեն մերոնք
մանավանդ Կասպարովը
Էն խաղը չէր որ ասեինք մերոնք արժանի չէին հաղթանակին: Լեհերին հավասար խաղ ցույց տվին մերոնք, ահագին էլ աշխատանք արին, մանավանդ Կասպարովը: Էս անգամ մերոնք վերջի րոպեներին գոլ չկերան (վախտին շատ էինք ուտում ուժեղ թմերի հետ խաղերում), հլա մի բան էլ մենք շանս ունեինք: Մի խոսքով ապրեն տղեքը, ապրեն երկրպագուները (քիչ եմ տեսել մերոնց սենց բալետ անեն),  ապրի Պորտերֆիլդը, ապրի Համլետ Մխիթարյանը, ու մանավանդ ապրի մեր դարպասապահը:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
մյուս խաղերից.
France-Georgia 1-0  :Smile: 
Croatia-Russia 0-0  :Wacko: 
Greece-Moldova 2-1  :Hands Up: 
Sweden-Iceland 5-0  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vishapakah

Տղերք, պորտուգալացիների հետ ենք խաղում. :Goblin: 




> *Պորտերֆիլդը հրապարակեց հավաքականի կազմը*
> 
> Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականը օգօստոսի 18-ից “Ռեջինե” հյուրանոցում սկսում է ուսումնամարզական հավաքը, նախապատրաստվելով Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի հետ հանդիպմանը:
> Հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Իան Պորտերֆիլդը հավաքին ներգրավել է հետևյալ ֆուտբոլիստներին`
> 
> Դարպասապահներ
> Ռոման Բերեզովսկի (Խիմկի)
> Ֆելիքս Հակոբյան (Միկա)
> 
> ...


Տեղեկությունը
*http://www.armfootball.com/index.php...ang=Arm&ID=198*
կայք էջից.

----------


## Սամվել

*1-1*

Ամբողջ Հայաստանը Նշում է օրեցօր Առաջընթաց ապրող հայկակական ֆուտբոլի հերթական նշանակալից հաղթանակը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Ունենք 8 միավոր, բայց գումարեք մեզնից *գողացված* 6 միավորը ու արդեն կլիներ 14, կարող էինք Եվրոպաի առաջնությանը մասնակցեինք, ինչ ասեմ  :Xeloq:  էֆ, UEFA  ես քու...

----------


## Սամվել

> Ունենք 8 միավոր, բայց գումարեք մեզնից *գողացված* 6 միավորը ու արդեն կլիներ 14, կարող էինք Եվրոպաի առաջնությանը մասնակցեինք, ինչ ասեմ  էֆ, UEFA  ես քու...


Էէէ Ապեր, ոնց որ ասում են Ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույլն է մեղավոր  :Think: 

Դալոյ ՈւԵՖԱ քանի կար թողեցին, որ նույն խմբում  մնայինք հետո էլ սիրուն ձևերով մեր պոտենցիալ 6 միավորները գողացան   :Mda:

----------


## Vishapakah

Այսօր Ադրբեջանի օրն էր. :Smile: 

Մեր ազերի եղբայրները այսօր հասկացան, որ մեր հետ չխաղալը, դա Ալլահի ողորմածությունն էր հավատացյալ ժողովուրդին.

Ես մեր հավաքականի խաղից ընդանուր առմամբ գոհ կամ դժգոհ չեմ.
Շատ տարիներ առաջ էլ մենք սեփական հարկի տակ, նրանց ընտրանու հետ ոչ ոքի խաղացինք.

Անրադառնալով պորտուգալացիների գոլին, չի կարելի չնշել, որ նրանց հարձակվողը այդ արդյունքին հասավ ոչ թե իր, այլ մեր պաշտպանների վարպետության շնորհիվ. :Smile: 

Պորտուգալացիների տարափ հիշեցնող գրոհի ժամանակ, մեր հավաքականը պետք է անցներ տոտալ կոշտ ուժային ֆուտբոլի, ինչը մենք խաղադաշտում չտեսանք.

Խաղի արդյունքը զգացվում էր, որ մեր հավաքականին բավարարում է, բացառությամբ պորտուգալացիների, ինչը կարելի է համար պորտուգալիայի ընտրանու համար գործնական պարտություն.

Մեզ մնում է սպասել Սերբիայի հավաքականի հաջող մրցելույթին Բելգիայի ընտրանու հանդեպ, որ թույլ կտա մեզ պահպանել 5-րդ ձեռք բերաց տեղը խմբում, ավելի բարդացնելով այսօրվա մեր մրցակիցների նախընտրած առաջադրանքը խմբի վերին սանդղակում.

----------


## Ֆելո

> Մեզ մնում է սպասել Սերբիայի հավաքականի հաջող մրցելույթին Բելգիայի ընտրանու հանդեպ, որ թույլ կտա մեզ պահպանել 5-րդ ձեռք բերաց տեղը խմբում, ավելի բարդացնելով այսօրվա մեր մրցակիցների նախընտրած առաջադրանքը խմբի վերին սանդղակում.


հույսերդ չարդարացան :Wink: . 3:2 Բելգիան հաղթեց :Sad:

----------


## Array

> հույսերդ չարդարացան. 3:2 Բելգիան հաղթեց


Լավ էլիիիիիիի:Ախր ոնց կարող ա տենց բան լինեեեեեեել: Երեկ երկու զրո հաղթում էին հանգիստ քնեցի:էտ սերբերը լրիվ խոտ ե՞ն:

----------


## Աբելյան

էտ 2-0 բելգիացիներն էին հաղթում: Դրա համար էլ մինչև վերջ լռվեցի, էն էլ օգուտ չեղավ:
Չէ ժողովուրդ: 5-րդ տեղի հույսերներդ կորցրեք: Ձև չի: Բելգիան 2 խաղում Ադրբեջանից 6 միավոր նաղդ վեկալող ա:

----------


## Egern.net

եվրոպացիք շոկի մեջ են  :Smile: 



> *Portugal pegged back in Armenia*
> Wednesday 22 August 2007
> 
> A fine Cristiano Ronaldo goal was not enough to earn Portugal a much-needed victory in Armenia as a 1-1 draw left them four points behind the leaders Poland in UEFA EURO 2008™ qualifying Group A.
> 
> *Third surprise*
> Robert Arzumanyan headed Armenia in front after 12 minutes, but the Manchester United FC winger equalised with a trademark individual effort. If that strike was supposed to be the cue for Portugal to push on for victory, the hosts had not read the script and held on for their third surprise result in a row, having defeated Kazakhstan and Poland away in the last set of fixtures in June.
> 
> *Goalkeeper deceived*
> ...


ինչպես շատ ճիշտ նկատեց Ազատության լրագրողը  *3-րդ սյուրպրիզ արդեն նշանակում է օրինաչափություն*  :Smile:

----------


## Array

> էտ 2-0 բելգիացիներն էին հաղթում: Դրա համար էլ մինչև վերջ լռվեցի, էն էլ օգուտ չեղավ:
> Չէ ժողովուրդ: 5-րդ տեղի հույսերներդ կորցրեք: Ձև չի: Բելգիան 2 խաղում Ադրբեջանից 6 միավոր նաղդ վեկալող ա:


Հա սխալ էի հասկացել:Բայց հինգերորդ տեղի հույս ես հլը ունեմ,առաջիկա խաղերում կարելի ա լավ միավորներ պոկել

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Բելգիան 2 խաղում Ադրբեջանից 6 միավոր նաղդ վեկալող ա:


6միավոր  արդեն դժվար վեկալի: Մի հատ արդեն կրելա Ադրբեջանին:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

5-րդ տեղ գրավելը համարյա թե անհնարա. հիմա մենք մեկ խաղ պակաս ենք անցկացրել Բելգիայից, բայց հաշվի առնելով ադրբեջանցիների հետ 2 խաղ, որը չի կայանալու, Բելգիան եմզանից մի խաղ պակասա անցկացրել ու ունի մեզանից 2 միավոր ավել. բացի դա մեր մնացած հակառակորդները ավելի ուժեղ են, քան բելգիացիներինը :Wink:  ուրիշ հարց, եթե ադրբեջանցիների հետ խաղաինք... :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> 6միավոր  արդեն դժվար վեկալի: Մի հատ արդեն կրելա Ադրբեջանին:


Արխային մյուսն էլ կկրի:

----------


## salatik

*Յան Պորտերֆիլդ. <Մենք կարող էինք հաղթել> :*

Խաղից հետո, մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ Հայաստանի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչը ներողություն խնդրեց իր ձայնի համար, խոստանալով, որ բուժումներից հետո ամեն ինչ իր տեղում կլինի:
Հետո պատասխանեց հայ և պորտուգալացի լրագրողների հարցերին.

- Ես մտածում եմ, որ այս գիշերը հիանալի գիշեր է հայկական ֆուտբոլի համար: Մենք խաղացինք մի հավաքականի դեմ, որը ունի աշխարհահրչակ մարզիչ և ճանաչված ֆուտբոլիստներ: Բայց մենք թողեցինք շատ լավ տպավորություն:

- Մինչև խաղը Դուք սպասում էիք հավասար արդյունքի?

- Այո, ես սպասում էի դրան: ես գիտեի, որ իմ տղաները շատ վճռականորեն են տրամատդված: Դուք ինքներդ տեսաք, որ մենք կարող էին նաև հաղթել: Մեր թիմը դուրս եկավ խաղադաշտ հաղթելու համար:

- Լուիշ Ֆիլիպպե Սկոլարին ասել էր, որ լավ ծանոթ է Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղին, և որ Ձեր թիմը խաղում է հակագրոհներով: Ստացվում է, որ նա ճիշտ էր ?

- Մենք էլ լավ գիտեինք Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի մասին: Ցավում եմ, որ մի սխալի պատճառով հաշվի մեջ փոփոխություն եղավ:

- Վերջին երեք խաղերի ընթացում Ձեր թիմը հավաքել է 7 միավոր: Ինչքան հեռու կգնա Հայաստանի հավաքականը, և ինչ սպասումներ ունեք Դուք?

- Այն ամբողջ ժամանակահատվածը, որ ես գլխավորում եմ Հայաստանի հավաքականը, թիմը ցուցադրում է լավ ֆուտբոլ: Օրինակի համար կարող ենք հիշել բելգիացիների հետ խաղը, երբ միայն մեկ ստանդարտ դիրքից հարվածով խաղի արդյունքը փոխվեց: Իհարկե եղել են 2 խաղեր, որի ժամանակ մեր թիմը լավ չխաղաց, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ես գոհ եմ : 

- Խաղի հաշիվը անդրադառնում է խաղի պատկերի վրա:

- Ոչ: Սկզբի 15-20 րոպեները մենք կարող էինք խփել 2-3 գնդակ: Ես գտնում եմ, որ սա կլինի մեծ դաս հետագա խաղերի համար:

- Գևորգ Ղազարյանը մասնակցեց հավաքականի խաղին առաջին անգամ: Ինչպիսի տպավորություն թողեց Ձեր վրա?

- Նա իսկապես շատ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ է: Ես ցավում եմ, որ հունվարին ՀՀ բանակում ծառայության մեջ գտնվելու պատճառով, նա չկարողացավ միանալ մեզ Ամերիկա մեկնելուց, որպեսզի ավելի մեծ փորձ ձեռք բերեր: Գևորգից բացի ունենք էլի լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ, օրինակ` Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանը: Ես գտնում եմ, որ այս երիտասարդ տղաների հետ մենք կկարողանանք հետագայում ստեղծել շատ հզոր հավաքական:

- Ձեր հրամանով թիմը 2-րդ խաղակեսի ժամանակ պաշտպանվում էր, թէ հակառակորդն էր ստիպում?

- Մեր խնդիրը միայն պաշտպանվելը չէր, մենք հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ էինք խաղում, և հենց առաջին իսկ հնարավորությունից օգտվելով առաջ շարժվում: Իսկ պաշտպանվում էինք միայն մի պատճառով, Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականում կան այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ, որ հնարավորության դեպքում մեզ կպատժեին:



*Լուիշ Ֆելիպպե Սկոլարի . <<Ոչ ոքին - տրամաբանական արդյունք է>>:*

Խաղավերջի մամուլի ասուլիսին Պորտոիգալիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչը շատ վատ տրամադրությամբ էր ներկայացել, և պորտուգալական լրատվամիջոցների հետ շփվելուց հետո միայն հայկական կողմի կողմից տրված 3 հարցերի պատասխանեց:


- Խաղի հաշիվը անդրադառնում է խաղի պատկերի վրա:

- Ոչ ոքին այսօրվա խաղին լրիվ համապատասխանում էր:

- Ինչպես եք Դուք գտնում, այս ոչ-ոքին նման է Լիխտենշտեյնի հետ խաղի ոչ-ոքիին ?

- Ոչ, այս խաղերի արդյունքները շատ տարբեր են: Լիխտենշտեյնի հետ մենք շատ վատ խաղացինք, իսկ Հայաստանի հետ չեմ կարող ասել որ լավ խաղացինք, բայց տարբերությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականը շատ ավելի ուժեղ հավաքական է: Եվ հետո, մեր այսօրվա հակառակորդը հավասարակշռված խաղ էր ցույց տալիս և ձգտում էր լավ այդյունքի:

- Դուք այսօր 1 միավոր ձեռք բերեցիք, բայց կորցրեցիք 2-ը:

- Բնականաբար, մենք եկել էինք միայն հաղթելու համար, և այս դեպքում մենք իրոք կորցրեցինք շատ թանկ 2 միավոր:

----------


## Vishapakah

Մի քանի օր առաջ հեռուստացույցի տելետկստն էի դիտում, Նիդերլանդների հեռուստատեսության տելետեկստում, մյուս խաղերի կողքին, նաեւ պաշտոնապես նշված էր ադրբեջան-Հայաստան խաղը. :Smile: 

Փաստորեն կամ հեռուստաեսությունում տեղյակ չեն եղել կամ նմանատիպ նոնսենսի չեն հավատացել, որ նախապես նշանակված պաշտոնական հանդիպումը կարող է չկայանալ առանց միավորների բաշղման.

Հիմա մտածում եմ, ինչ կլինի, եթե Հայաստանին չսփասվելիք խաղում տեխնիկական պարտություն գրանցեն խաղին չներկայանալու համար, իսկ պատասխան խաղից առաջ ադրբեջանական կողմը պաշտոնական հայտարարությամբ հանդես գա ասելով, որ Երեւանի խաղին կներկայանա իրենց ընտրանին. Իրոք զվարճալի է ստացվում.  :LOL: 

Հ. Գ.
Վերջապես որոշեցի թեմայի հարցմանը մասնակցել. Քվյարկել եմ 1-ին տեղի օգտին. :Smile: 
Եթե ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն կարող է (Բացարձակ հիմարություն) առանց միավորների բաշղման խաղեր չեղյալ հայտարարել, ինչու ես չեմ կարող խմբի գետնահարկում գտնվող իմ Հավաքականի համար, առաջին տեղի օգտին քվյարկել.
Պատասխան հարված. :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

> Եթե ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն կարող է (Բացարձակ հիմարություն) առանց միավորների բաշղման խաղեր չեղյալ հայտարարել, ինչու ես չեմ կարող խմբի գետնահարկում գտնվող իմ Հավաքականի համար, առաջին տեղի օգտին քվյարկել.
> Պատասխան հարված.


Եթե շարժվենք քո առաջարկած տրամաբանությամբ, ապա իմ ուժերի սահմաններում է, խմբագրել հարցումը, և 100 տոկոսանոց 1 տեղ պարգևել Հայաստանին, բայց միայն ֆոռումի սահմաններում, այնպես որ քո կողմից տրված ձայնը կորլ է, քանի որ մերոնք ոչ գործնականորեն, ոչ էլ տեսականորեն չեն կարող լինել 1-ը: Պետք է քվեարկեիր , այնպես ինչպես կարծում էիր այլ ոչ թե ինչպես կուզենաիր որ լիներ, ինչևէ կամքը քոնն է: :Smile:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Եթե շարժվենք քո առաջարկած տրամաբանությամբ, ապա իմ ուժերի սահմաններում է, խմբագրել հարցումը, և 100 տոկոսանոց 1 տեղ պարգևել Հայաստանին, բայց միայն ֆոռումի սահմաններում, այնպես որ քո կողմից տրված ձայնը կորլ է, քանի որ մերոնք ոչ գործնականորեն, ոչ էլ տեսականորեն չեն կարող լինել 1-ը: Պետք է քվեարկեիր , այնպես ինչպես կարծում էիր այլ ոչ թե ինչպես կուզենաիր որ լիներ, ինչևէ կամքը քոնն է:


Ճիշտ ես *Taurus* ջան.
100 տոկոսանոց 1 տեղ  պարգեւելու դեպքում, ակումբի հարցման ժամանակ, ՈՒՖԱՆ իր կարծիքը չէր փոխելու. :Smile:  Այնքանով, ինչքանով, որ ներկա հարցումը ոչինչ չի փոխում. Իսկ իմ ձայնը կորցրեցի մեծ հաճույքով եւ ամենավատ ցանկություններով. :Sad: 

Սերբերին բելգացիների հաղթանակից հետո պարզ էր, որ մենք խմբում ամենայն հավանականությամբ 6-րդ ենք լինելու, բայց ես ինչպես կարող եմ քվյարկել 6-րդ հորիզոնականի օգտին, երբ որ հասկանում եմ, որ մեզանից այս պարագայում գողացել են, ամենաքիչը 5-րդ կամ 4-րդ տեղը.

Ես նպատակադրված չէի քվյարկում, որպեսզի խմբային պայքարի միջնամասում փորձեմ տալ իմ սիրողական երկրպագույի գնահատականը եւ կանխատեսումը.
Ավաղ բարեկամ, կատարվածից հետո որեւիցե մասնագիտական մոտեցում կոռեկտ չէր լինելու, որովհետեւ մենք յուրաքանչյուր (բացի ադրբեջանից) մրցակցից, երկու խաղ փաստացի պակաս ենք անցկացնում եւ այս պարագայում խոսել ինչ որ տեղի մասին նպատակահարմար (իմ անհատական կարծիքով) չեմ գտնում.

Հ. Գ.
Անիրավ վերադասը, այլ երանգ տվեց խմբային մրցաշարին, ֆուտբոլային տոնը վերածելով անառակ բարբարոսության.

----------


## Սամվել

> Ճիշտ ես *Taurus* ջան.
> 100 տոկոսանոց 1 տեղ  պարգեւելու դեպքում, ակումբի հարցման ժամանակ, ՈՒՖԱՆ իր կարծիքը չէր փոխելու. Այնքանով, ինչքանով, որ ներկա հարցումը ոչինչ չի փոխում. Իսկ իմ ձայնը կորցրեցի մեծ հաճույքով եւ ամենավատ ցանկություններով.
> 
> Սերբերին բելգացիների հաղթանակից հետո պարզ էր, որ մենք խմբում ամենայն հավանականությամբ 6-րդ ենք լինելու, բայց ես ինչպես կարող եմ քվյարկել 6-րդ հորիզոնականի օգտին, երբ որ հասկանում եմ, որ մեզանից այս պարագայում գողացել են, ամենաքիչը 5-րդ կամ 4-րդ տեղը.
> 
> Ես նպատակադրված չէի քվյարկում, որպեսզի խմբային պայքարի միջնամասում փորձեմ տալ իմ սիրողական երկրպագույի գնահատականը եւ կանխատեսումը.
> Ավաղ բարեկամ, կատարվածից հետո որեւիցե մասնագիտական մոտեցում կոռեկտ չէր լինելու, որովհետեւ մենք յուրաքանչյուր (բացի ադրբեջանից) մրցակցից, երկու խաղ փաստացի պակաս ենք անցկացնում եւ այս պարագայում խոսել ինչ որ տեղի մասին նպատակահարմար (իմ անհատական կարծիքով) չեմ գտնում.
> 
> Հ. Գ.
> Անիրավ վերադասը, այլ երանգ տվեց խմբային մրցաշարին, ֆուտբոլային տոնը վերածելով անառակ բարբարոսության.


Ավաղ ինչպես ասում են Ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույն է մեղավոր  :Cray:

----------


## Սերխիո

ուզում եք քարով խփեք,բայց իտալիան <<չեմպիոն>> կոչվելու իրավունք չունի :
իտալիան կործանում է ֆուտբոլը :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

<<Բարսելոնին >> իտալիայից 500 անգամ շատ եմ հարգում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

1. Լեհաստան......             10  6  2  2  17 -  9  20
 2. Ֆինլանդիյա....            10  5  3  2  11 -  6  18
 3.Պոռտուգալիյա             9  4  4  1  18 -  8  16
 4. Սերբիյա...........              9  4  3  2  12 -  7  15
 5. Բելգիյա...........               9  3  1  5   8 - 12  10
 6. Մենք................               8  2  2  4   4 -  8   8
 7. Ղազախստան             9  1  3  5   6 - 13   6
 8. Ադրբեջան..........          8  1  2  5   4 - 17   5

----------


## REAL_ist

մեեզնից գողացած միավորներնել որ գումարեինք դաժե 4 տեղի շանսեր կունենայինք ,ես ետ ոչխար ուեֆայի  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

ՀԱմբալ են է էտա էտ թող գոնե մեր խումբը կորցրած միավորներով հաշվեն  :Angry2: 
 :IMG Smile: Բայց իրոք վատ միտք չի չէ՞  :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Azerbaijan	0 - 2	Portugal

----------


## Sunun

Ափսոս գոնե մի քանի գնդակ պետք է խփեինք Սերբերին

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռումինիա-Հոլանդիա 1-0
հարգեցի իրանց
Խորվաթիա-Իսրայել 1-0
ստեղ դա Սիլվան ա խփել
Հունաստան-Բոսնիա 3-2
վերջ. հույները հելան խմբից
Իտալիա-Վրաստան 2-0
Պիռլո, Գրոսսո
Լեհաստան-Ղազախստան 3-1
Սմոլյարեկը 3 հատ խփել ա
Ֆարերներ-Ֆրանսիա 0-6
Անրին գոլ արեց ու կարծեմ ռեկորդ խփեց
Բելառուս-Լյուքսեմբուրգ 0-1
այ քեզ բան... Լյուքսեմբուրգը բացի նրանից որ ոչ մի հաղթանակ չէր տարել ընտրականներում, սկի միավորի երես էլ չէր տեսել
Լիխտենշտեյն-Շվեդիա 0-3
Լյունգբերգ, Վիլհելմսոն, Սվենսոն

----------


## Taurus

Ադրբեջանցիները արդեն կրվում են, իսկ դեռ 25-րդ րոպեն է, իսկ հաշիվը 0:2 է

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց
Kazakhstan	1 - 2	Portugal

----------


## Ֆելո

Ռուսաստանն էլ հաղթեց Անգլիային :Shok: 2:1

----------


## Taurus

Ադրբեջանը արդեն 1:4 պարտվում է, իսկ ռուսները կամային հաղթանակ են տանում
Russia	2 - 1	England, որը կարող է նրանց դուրս բերել եվրոպայի առաջնության եզրափակիչ փուլ

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

ադրբեջանը պարտությունա տանում :Hands Up: 
տեսնենք մերոնք ո՞նց կխաղան  :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

բայց ռուսներին "մալադեց", անկեղծ ասած հույս չունեի, չնայած կյանքի-մահվան խաղ էր իրենց համար... 

Իսկ Բաքվում ջարդ են կազմակերպել: 4, 22 րոպեներին խփեցին, երևի որոշեցին հանգստանան, ադրբեջանցիք գոլ խփեցին, ուրախացան: Հետո սերբերը 41, 42 րոպեներին իրար հետևից "դաստիարակեցին", ու գնացին ընդմիջում: Հիմա երկրորդ կեսը սկսել ա, 53րդ րոպե, դեռ հաշիվը չի փոխվել

----------


## Egern.net

շատ հետաքրքիր արդյունքներ.

ժամը 22.50-ի դրությամբ.
Ադրբեջան-Սերբիա 1-6
Ուկրաինա-Ֆարերյան կղզիներ` ընդամենը 5-0
Վրաստան-Շոտլանդիա 1-0
...

----------


## Սերխիո

Ֆրանսիայիս գործերը դզվում են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆելո

փաստորեն ճիշտ էի էլի... :Think:  7-րդ տեղ. ժողովուրդ ջան շնորհավորում եմ :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

> փաստորեն ճիշտ էի էլի... 7-րդ տեղ. ժողովուրդ ջան շնորհավորում եմ


ցավոք ես էլ էի ճիշտ մրցաշրջանւ սկզբում  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:Shok:  :Shok:  Անգլիան թռավ.... Ռուսները անցան  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Taurus

> Անգլիան թռավ.... Ռուսները անցան


Ջան, գիտեի էլի, որ մի բան էլի Uefa-ն սարքել ա :Smile: 
Երո, որ ասում էի, ծախած ա, պռոստո 2 խաղ էր ծախած :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրեն Խորվաթները
հիմա իրանց ավելի շատ եմ սիրում-հարգում
մենակ թե հույս ունենամ, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում էլ տենց խաղ ցույց կտան

մեկ էլ Իսրայելին ա հալալ, որ Անգլիային հավասարվեց միավորներով

----------


## REAL_ist

> Անգլիան թռավ.... Ռուսները անցան


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
ես Աբրամովիչը բայց ինչ հարուստ դուս եկավ :Shok: 
եսա աչկիս Մակլառենին խփեն Անգլիայում, ետի քանի շուտա պտի թռնի ես մոլորակից

----------


## Սերխիո

----------Ջո Քոուլ-Լեմպարդ,Ջերարդ-Բեքհեմ

աշխարհի լավագույն կիսապաշտպանություն ունեցող հավաքականը կործանվեց  :Shok: 

<<մենշե նառոդա, բոլշե կիսլառոդա>> :Tongue:  
Վիվա Ֆրանսիա :Hands Up: հուսով եմ կհանդիպենք վերմիշել -մակարոն հավաքականին ավստրոշվեցարական դաշտերում  :Bad: ու կստորացնենք,կճզմենք :Angry2:

----------


## Ուրվական

> ----------Ջո Քոուլ-Լեմպարդ,Ջերարդ-Բեքհեմ
> 
> աշխարհի լավագույն կիսապաշտպանություն ունեցող հավաքականը կործանվեց 
> 
> <<մենշե նառոդա, բոլշե կիսլառոդա>> 
> Վիվա Ֆրանսիահուսով եմ կհանդիպենք վերմիշել -մակարոն հավաքականին ավստրոշվեցարական դաշտերում ու կստորացնենք,կճզմենք


Ու՞մ նկատի ունես, Իտալիայի հավաքականի՞ն: Եթե հա, տենց հույսով էլ կմնաս:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ու՞մ նկատի ունես, Իտալիայի հավաքականի՞ն: Եթե հա, տենց հույսով էլ կմնաս:


յանի ուրիշ վերմիշել կա  :Shok: ,թե անունով չեմպիոնը նշանակում ա ուժեղ թիմ ,բացի մի երկու հոգուց `Դե ռոսսին ու Դել պիեռոն,մնացածը ղզիկ են :Bad:

----------


## Cesare

*Անգլիան թռավ …
Ռուսաստանը անցավ …



դաաա …
Չգիտեմ տխրեմ, թե ուրախանամ ???

Տխրեմ, որ Անգլիան չանցավ :
Ուրախանամ, որ վերջապես Անգլիացիք կջոգեն, որ կարգին մարզիչ ա պետք :

մանրամասներ Չելսիի անկյունից

http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/onionas/20071122-1356.html
http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2143*

----------


## Ուրվական

> յանի ուրիշ վերմիշել կա ,թե անունով չեմպիոնը նշանակում ա ուժեղ թիմ ,բացի մի երկու հոգուց `Դե ռոսսին ու Դել պիեռոն,մնացածը ղզիկ են


Ինչ ասեմ, սպասենք առաջնությանը... Երևի դու Մատերացցիին նկատի ունեիր, ինքը էլ դժվար հավաքականում հիմնական կազմում խաղա, մնացածը կարգին տղեք են...

Իտալիա-Չեմպիոն :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իտալիա-Չեմպիոն


միայն դե յուրե :Wink: 

անհամբեր եմ սպասում,կամ գոնե Իսպանիա-իտալիա խաղ լինի,էլ չասեմ ,թե իտալացիների վրա ինչքան զայրույթ ունեն թափելու նեմեցները :Wink:

----------

